# Grinder to match a Fracino Cherub



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I have been researching grinders for some time now and was set upon either a Eureka Mignon or a second hand Mazzer Mini. I then came across the HG One hand grinder.

This grinder really appeals to me as it is relatively small, looks good and appears to offer a top end grind for less money. I notice a few on here have it from their signatures so would ask how it compares to the Mignon and mazzer and are there any downfalls? The main aspect that i like is that it is designed to have beans added as you go. To keep beans fresh i notice many don't have a full hopper on their grinder. Empty hoppers look ugly to me and grinders with no hopper look even worse(like somthing is missing). I know it is trivial but still a factor in my decision.

Any advice/opinions?

Spukey


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You will find it a love hate relationship, the grind quality and design are fab, the size it not as small as you think and having used one I just find it is a lot a hard work (albeit very rewarding).


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

i can offer no actual user advice but i have personally just ordered a Mignon and a Cherub today as that was suggested as the best pairing for my budget.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for that Coffeechap.

The direct involvement almost appeals to me, but may not at 6am in the morning haha.

Based on looks they are beautiful and like i said they are hopperless on purpose. Does anyone domestically store beans in a hopper or is it bad for freshness? If it is that bad in a domestic setting why doesnt someone invent a quality electric grinder that doesn't use a hopper? Or is there one?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks gtanny.

That pairing you have ordered was where i was heading but i am known for changing my mind. Prior to deciding on a cherub i mentally upgraded from a classic to a rancillio and then to a cherub as this is my first machine.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Spukey said:


> Thanks for that Coffeechap.
> 
> The direct involvement almost appeals to me, but may not at 6am in the morning haha.
> 
> Based on looks they are beautiful and like i said they are hopperless on purpose. Does anyone domestically store beans in a hopper or is it bad for freshness? If it is that bad in a domestic setting why doesnt someone invent a quality electric grinder that doesn't use a hopper? Or is there one?


How many people at home would be buying a grinder with large conical/flat burrs that were intended more for commercial use?

Hg one is just a niche grinder.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

In answer to the second part of your question:

if you buy freshly roasted beans they will just go stale in hours if left in a hopper. That's why most of us just dose what we need into the hopper. If its supermarket beans I wouldn't be as bothered about keeping them in the hopper.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thats what i thought.

So why doesn't someone make an electric grinder that doesn't have a hopper and looks good in the kitchen. To me an empty hopper looks bad and the likes of a mazzer without an hopper looks even worse. Niche in the market there me thinks. Thats why the HG One looks so good, no empty/missing hopper! I know that this is a minor part to espresso making but to my wife and probably many others its a major consideration.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Will ya budget stretch to a versalab m3,looks good without the hopper

http://www.versalab.com/server/coffee/grindernew.html


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Why not make a hopper that won't hold enough beans to go stale?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I made this for single dosing


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, puts my upside down, chopped in half plastic bottle to shame!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Is that US Dollars, if so no haha. Does look very nice indeed. Ideally i want to spend around the £300 mark but possibly more. I started at £200 for the machine but ended up more than doubling it!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

That looks really good bubbajvegas, excellent idea.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

You two should be on blue peter, i can't even change a plug haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you guys see the thread on micro hoppers I did? You can make any of the commercial grinders look great with micro hoppers and derivatives of them,

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9546-Micro-hoppers&highlight=Micro+hopper

You can pretty much make stuff for any commercial grinder to fit it into the kitchen how about this as an example, I used a hopper from a cheap machine and fitted to this elektra grinder.

View attachment 2325


You just have to get creative


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

That looks good coffeechap!

I just can't help but like the HG One, due to the fact that the grind quality is there with the best as well as asthetics. Also less grind retention and messing about to get grinds out.

The mini mazzers also fit the looks department for me with the micro hopper but i just wish i could fill it with beans. Can't someone make a hopper that keeps beans fresh?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Beans go stale once they are opened, the only way you could keep them "fresher" for longer is to have them in a dark vacuum sealed container which would be very difficult to replicate in a hopper I imagine. The little lens cap hopper can have a lid on it but the whole point of single dosing is to get he best freshest coffee each time. Mazzer minis with micro hoppers or the lens hood have a tiny footprint compared to the other commercial quality grinders.

I agree the hg1 is stunning but not cheap, all depends on that budget....


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Nothing looks like your mythos though, that is a thing of beauty but like everything in life you have to set a limit price wise. Unfortunately i have expensive taste and usually get carried away. I should really settle for an entry level grinder with i being my first but probably won't.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I disagree the most important purchase is your grinder and the only advice that I can give you is buy right, buy once, you will no doubt upgrade machines, but a well chosen quality grinder to begin with can last you a lifetime......


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Is there a second hand market of Mythos grinders or are they like rocking horse ....?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

At least you save on the price of a tamper haha


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spukey, your coffee machine only chucks out whatever your grinder gives it. Trust me, you want to get the best grinder you possibly can. The reason for this, is that a decent grinder is much more affordable than a decent coffee machine. I bought an HG One. Had it a week. It may have produced a fantastic grind quality, although not for me, but boy, if you want all that faff for a cuppa you are a better man than me. If you change beans you spend a dozen shots making adjustments, but, may people own them and think they are fantastic! So, go to London, visit Reiss at Londinium Espresso and have a play with one.

Go to the Forum Grind Off in June where there will be up to a dozen sub £250 grinders all up against each other. You may be surprised at just what you can get!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Want to buy a Mythos? Got a spare £1200......?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Don't all grinders need adjustments upon a change of bean though?

What have you reverted after the HG One?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

All grinders do need adjustments. When I am changing beans on my Mythos, with a bit of experience of coffee, I can usually dial it in within 2 shots, 3 at the most. With the HG, I personally found it a nightmare. It was almost like starting over. the best person to ask is Patrick (systemic kid) or Stephen (SJVenner) as the both have them.

By the time the HG hits our shores, you will have parted with $850, plus about $200 carriage, plus vat of about £120. Go and try one and see if yout hink flicking a button is easier. Bear in mind as well, that unless you have a reasonably high end espresso machine you will not get the best out of any top end grinder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought you and the mythos would never part company, you are so disloyal, she deserves to be with someone else...


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

So are you now running a mythos then? I don't have a spare £1200 unless i want to drink coffee in a one bedroom flat after my divorce haha Is that what they go for second hand?

What would you experienced people recommend for a first grinder then. I don't want entry level and do want something that will last. The look of the machine is also an issue more with the mrs, but me too.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Coffeechap how do you get on with dosing the mythos, single dose each time? The beatiful lady looks like she needs a hooper full of beans!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spukey said:


> Don't all grinders need adjustments upon a change of bean though?
> 
> What have you reverted after the HG One?


Pretty much all beans will require a slightly different grind setting and how easy your grinder adjusts is important for a lot of people, the grind off in June will expose a lot of £250 grinders to the kind of scrutiny anyone wanting to buy a grinder, needs to know...... But me thinks you can't wait


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spukey said:


> Coffeechap how do you get on with dosing the mythos, single dose each time? The beatiful lady looks like she needs a hooper full of beans!


Yep usually just put a few double shots in it at a time, it doses the exact amount of coffee I need each and every time


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Waiting is not my favourite idea but it may be the best. I will try to attend the grind off regardless. I have so much to learn so it will be educational with a grinder purchase in mind or not!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spukey said:


> So are you now running a mythos then? I don't have a spare £1200 unless i want to drink coffee in a one bedroom flat after my divorce haha Is that what they go for second hand?
> 
> What would you experienced people recommend for a first grinder then. I don't want entry level and do want something that will last. The look of the machine is also an issue more with the mrs, but me too.


An honest budget will dictate in which direction anyone on the forum can point you, it will also depend on the space you have available and the style of grinder you want.....


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I initially set a £300 budget, something special could push me over but ultimately around that figure. The HG One is obviously over that but it ticked extra boxes as it is beautiful and doesn't have a redundant hopper.

To be honest even i don't know where i will end up with this purchase, my mind changes daily with research.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Me and my Mythos will not be parted! Even if Spukey had had £1200, I would have just humbly apologised and left him hanging in the air!

2 things will come from the grind off. the best new grinder available for around £250 ish, and the type of second hand grinder available. A lot of people on here automatically think Mazzer, but coffeechap is going to demonstrate that you can buy grinders which are perhaps not as fashionable but just as good and a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Me and my Mythos will not be parted! Even if Spukey had had £1200, I would have just humbly apologised and left him hanging in the air!
> 
> 2 things will come from the grind off. the best new grinder available for around £250 ish, and the type of second hand grinder available. A lot of people on here automatically think Mazzer, but coffeechap is going to demonstrate that you can buy grinders which are perhaps not as fashionable but just as good and a heck of a lot cheaper.


The problem for me is that some of the quality grinders are so damn ugly. I know this is all about the coffee, and that must be the first thought, but in a modern kitchen an 8 foot monster has no place.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You haven't really answered the key questions. What is your budget and how much space have you got? Do you think these are ugly?

View attachment 2327


View attachment 2328


View attachment 2329


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

The top one looks the best and the fact that it doesn't have the doser appeals too. Infact it looks very nice! The mazzers look strange but not bad without the hopper. What is the grinder at the top?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Space i am not sure i will have to measure, the height is no issue as there is no cupboards where the grinder will go. Price i honestly haven't decided. I have the funds to spend £500 but would prefer less. I just haven't decided. Like i say the more research i do the more uncertain i become.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Grinder at the top is a Brasilia rr55 od the mazzer mini is next but looks nicer with the tray and the one at the bottom is an elektra grinder..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or two of my favourite grinders and certainly fantastic grind quality the la cimbali magnum modified without hopper or the anfim caimano

View attachment 2330


View attachment 2331


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

That Brasilia is very nice, what do they compare to interms of performance? I am new to this so learning slowly, very slowly.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ask bubbajvegas as he has one, super consistent fluffy grind quality and on demand function allowing you to dose the exact amount you want. All of these will be in the grind off so if you make it you can see them all in action and it might help you to decide where you want to go, all of these were ought for less than £250 as that is the criteria of the grind off


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow! i really like that Brasilia, the lack of a doser appeals too. Is that a commercial grinder then? If i can make the grind off i will have to speak to him as we may be able to car share as i live close to Huddersfield.

Are they easy to come across?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

he wants to car share with someone so that would be great. They come p from time to time let him tell you his findings, I think they are fab grinders and am pretty sure it will do well in the grind off, you can certainly get them for less than a new mignon or vario....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am sure cam told you about them as well as he has one..


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Something to look out for then! Where is the best place to look? What is the new price of one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

New they were £700 all of the grinders in the grind off will probably be for sale after it has concluded


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

He told me about a cunhil but that had a doser. There are so many it is confusing for a newbie like me. I may just have to wait until the grind off! If i can haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Now that's sounds like a good idea


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I suppose i would be stupid to buy with such a good chance to independently view an array of grinders first hand. Can't you bring it forward haha


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Shame you are so far up north or you would have been more than welcome to come and try out the array of grinders currently under my loving care!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

How come you have so many? Apart from the obvious grinder porn haha


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Can recommend the top one spukey(Brasilia 55od),you'd have a job parting me with mine,they can be picked up 2nd hand for way less than you're budget,new they're £749

http://www.caterkwik.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolleyed_public.cgi?action=showprod_BRASILIARR55ODGRINDER

Here's mine,can't say I think it's ugly but each to there own


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

They do look nice for a commercial grinder. They are sold new very close to where i live by the looks of it too! The lack of a doser ticks a box for me! Your set up looks very good Bubbajvegas


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Because they are nice


----------

